# Whizzers R32 with a touch of Zymol.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Whizzer popped in to see me yesterday as he was interested in seeing the Zymol Products, as he was there, we decided to try some out on his car.

He had already cleaned his car this weekend but we thought "what the hell"

Firstly we used the HD Cleanse on his wing. After this we put a layer of Zymol Destiny on it with Whizzer applying it. A little video on that too follow.

Here is a before










and now an after










Here is the products we used as well as a bonus shot of concours just for the crowds 










Oh that video I was talking about 

This just goes to show a little goes a long way!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Firstly a Big Thanks goes to John for letting me have a go with the Zymol products .

What can i say but that i popped over to Johnnys place to try Zymol out to confirm my belief that it cannot be better than some of the products that i currently use. 
Well How wrong was I . 

Zymol stuff simply blew me away ... My car was already clean and pretty shiny but the zymol just gave it that edge i was looking for. I was surprised how easy it was to use , hd cleanse is a great product and I was lucky enough to try a few of the waxes but concours and of course destiny were my personal favorites.

Zymol will definately be entering my armoury soon ...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The paint is looking lovely and rich chaps!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Interesting stuff:thumb: Finish looks very good.

Trim fingernails and remove bling before applying Zymol by hand:lol:

When is range available on your web?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CK888 said:


> Interesting stuff:thumb: Finish looks very good.
> 
> Trim fingernails and remove bling before applying Zymol by hand:lol:
> 
> When is range available on your web?


As far as i know i think John has it on the site .

Yes removing all bling before applying , i was shocked how easy it is to apply by hand , i also did half the bonnet from that small amount , it really does go a long way .


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Doh, it is on the site but had to 'search'. Not in the Wax section.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah, that will be because they are not all Waxes  Will set up a special Zymol section this morning


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget too wash your hands too!! You don't want any dirt masking the optical clarity. 

I love Destiny - it's the wax I use on my car. It doesn't go near anyone else's motor except mine. Atlantique is good too but on red it HAS to be Destiny. Until I get hold of some Royale that is.....hey Dave Z


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good Bill, great video too.


----------

